# Fountain Pen Nibs for - Caballero



## The Falcons Quill (Jan 10, 2017)

I had just purchased a bunch of Caballeros from Exotic blanks since they are on sale from the newly purchased Smitty's Pen Works.

The fountain pen conversion kit indicates that the nib is not a full #6 nib but is wider than standard.  Does anyone have experience in replacing the nib with higher quality nib on these and if a standard 6mm Nib would work?


----------



## edstreet (Jan 11, 2017)

The listing of "not a full #6 nib" is a gross misnomer and it denotes a lack of experience and / or education with fountain pens.  The very first question anyone will ask is "if not not a full #6 then what the BEEP is it."  It is like being pregnant, either you are or you are not.

Most fountain pen kits are not a #5 but rather a #5.5 size nib.

The next question that will likely be ask is specs so ....




> #5 nibs:
> length: 2.5cm
> shoulder width: 7mm
> base width: 5mm
> ...




Anything outside of these specs would be highly proprietary and impossible to get outside a very specific supply chain and there would be no competition for replacement nibs.

The easiest way would be to put a stock #6 nib (any type will work for this experiment) and see what the outcome is. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## TurtleTom (Jan 29, 2017)

*His Nibs*



The Falcons Quill said:


> I had just purchased a bunch of Caballeros from Exotic blanks since they are on sale from the newly purchased Smitty's Pen Works.
> 
> The fountain pen conversion kit indicates that the nib is not a full #6 nib but is wider than standard.  Does anyone have experience in replacing the nib with higher quality nib on these and if a standard 6mm Nib would work?



The most beautiful pen I've ever made was a Caballero Fountain Pen.  The nib is so bad I don't even keep it inked.  I need to take it to a Nib Master to tune.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 9, 2017)

The Falcons Quill said:


> I had just purchased a bunch of Caballeros from Exotic blanks since they are on sale from the newly purchased Smitty's Pen Works.
> 
> The fountain pen conversion kit indicates that the nib is not a full #6 nib but is wider than standard.  Does anyone have experience in replacing the nib with higher quality nib on these and if a standard 6mm Nib would work?


 That description came from the manufacturer.  If I were going to replace the nib, I'd try to find something where the whole 3 piece nib/feed/sleeve were replaced.  If you like I would be happy to contact the manufacturer to see what the exact size is and whether or not the nib can be replaced by any higher end (Bock Jowo) nib.


----------

